# New case/setup



## broomhead1 (Dec 11, 2008)

Hi recently my mobo on my old comp died so i decided to buy a new one for a reasonable price. 

I have a:

Amd x2 4600
2 gig ram
9600 gt overclocked
300 gig hdd
500w psu.

Im thinking about putting it into a nice case and modding it out.

But what im trying to find out is what would the next thing i can do to upgrade my computer ? I mean i dont wana mod out the case loads if its not even worth it ?

hope to hear from someone and thanks ! :wave:


----------



## shotgn (Aug 10, 2008)

What mobo did you buy?
What kind of case are you thinking about?


----------

